# Anyone have a Moultrie MV1 (field modem) that can answer a question or two?



## msquared (Dec 21, 2007)

Subject line says it all.


----------



## msquared (Dec 21, 2007)

Apparently the subject line isn't enough...

Does the cable that connects the modem to your camera permanently attached to the modem or is it separate?

Is it more than a standard USB Cable? Is there any type of weatherproofing of the connection points themselves? (such as a gasket at the connection point)

Can someone provide pics of the cable next to the ports on the camera and modem?


----------



## msquared (Dec 21, 2007)

Posted to : http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/questions-about-moultrie-mv1-field-modem.572421/


----------

